# Sherb making a fancy lily wreath!



## Mikaiah (May 6, 2020)

Not sure how long he'll be going, but I can open up and message a dodo!

*TT spoilers warning:* I'm in January so my town is in winter right now!

Directions: out of the airport, head north past the bridge, up the incline, and turn right. Sherb is the blue house right of Dom's.

the DIY recipes outside the airport are free to take; tips are appreciated but not required.

please leave through airport!


----------



## mistakenolive (May 6, 2020)

Could I come?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 6, 2020)

May I please come by  I'll close my eyes on the way there XD

Edit: Actually I shouldn't!  It's tempting but I don't wanna see winter. I think I'd regret it, even for a diy I wanted. I appreciate the spoiler warning ❤


----------



## Merumeruki (May 6, 2020)

hello! I would love to come! :0


----------



## lauren1 (May 6, 2020)

can I visit?  I can tip IGB


----------



## Wrottenmelon (May 6, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## absol (May 6, 2020)

heya I'd love to visit too if he's still crafting


----------



## Luciaaaa (May 6, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## Vadim (May 6, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## Meira (May 6, 2020)

I'm interested!


----------



## Mikaiah (May 6, 2020)

yes, I will let everyone in as long as he's still crafting. 

doing 3 people at a time, I go in post order.


----------



## n00b (May 6, 2020)

May i come? Thanks!


----------



## xara (May 6, 2020)

hi! i’d love to come by if he’s still crafting ;w;


----------



## LadyRainb (May 6, 2020)

Can I come over to talk to Sherb?
Getting a fancy lily wreath is just a bonus.


----------



## Mikaiah (May 6, 2020)

closing temp since i have irl stuff to do, no rush to those in my town rn im just afk


----------



## Mikaiah (May 6, 2020)

re-opening, but I'm not sure if he will stop crafting soon!


----------



## cocoacat (May 6, 2020)

May I stop by please?


----------



## Aliya (May 6, 2020)

I'd love to stop by!


----------



## Noctis (May 6, 2020)

May I drop by?


----------



## Khris (May 6, 2020)

May I come ?


----------



## Dreamest (May 6, 2020)

If this is still open I’d like to come by!


----------



## Tasuot (May 6, 2020)

Hi there! I would love to come over! (=


----------



## Mikaiah (May 6, 2020)

he stopped crafting, sorry guys T_T


----------

